# Wiring Meanwell LLD driver for dimming



## neon822 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi all! I wanted to wire in the dimming circut to my meanwell LDD-1500LW driver (I believe it has a built in PWM, but I don't know). I would like to go the most efficient and smallest size (fitting into flashlight). I see by there diagram that you can connect the dimming wire to Vin, or they have the option of using a PWM. I see that the voltage across the direct hookup is 0.5v-2.5V. Does this mean that I would need to wire a voltage regulator in between the two if I went that route? ...and is it possible to wiring something that would use the PWM function on the led? I'm not sure if I need a device to run the PWD or if the led driver will do that it's self?

http://www.meanwell.com/search/LDD-L/default.htm Page 5 has the wiring diagram


----------

